# Burmese



## Jpster1 (10 mo ago)

Hi all is there any dwarf burms available anywhere?

cheers


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jpster1 said:


> Hi all is there any dwarf burms available anywhere?
> 
> cheers


Try creating a post in the wanted classified section.... or browse through the for sale section and dropping members who previously listed them a PM (if still active) to see if / when a clutch might be ready ?


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Try Snakes n Adders, got a feeling they posted a photo on Facebook in not too distant past?


----------

